# Peacock's on fly



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

The chilly weather down here in South Florida has made it difficult to catch these fish, but if you can catch some sunlight during the right time of day it could be epic! View media item 604
A craft fur clouser is my go to, what flies do you guys enjoy tossing?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a pic or two of the bugs that the Fly Shop (Ft. Lauderdale) used to order for Peacocks - bet I've done hundreds of them... basically the same Clouser in both natural and synthetic wings...


----------



## mwrose777 (Mar 8, 2016)

I got the opportunity to fish for peacock bass in Hawaii on my honeymoon- something I had wanted to do my whole life. We don't have them here in TX (that I know of). I tied this pattern and caught 5 in a half day trip up to 5lbs:

http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns3.asp?page=32

The pearl white with no coloring seemed to work best. One of the best experiences of my life. Want to get over to Florida and go after them again.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Bob's flies worked great for my son's and I last summer. Use a lot of weight to keep them down. We found that stripping them fast to get interest, pulled them up from where the fish were holding. I should have tied with heavier eyes. We ended up tying on a depth charge system to keep the flies low in the water column.


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

mwrose777 said:


> I got the opportunity to fish for peacock bass in Hawaii on my honeymoon- something I had wanted to do my whole life. We don't have them here in TX (that I know of). I tied this pattern and caught 5 in a half day trip up to 5lbs:
> 
> http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns3.asp?page=32
> 
> The pearl white with no coloring seemed to work best. One of the best experiences of my life. Want to get over to Florida and go after them again.


Wow man I didn't know Hawaii had Pea's ! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

SemperFiSH said:


> Bob's flies worked great for my son's and I last summer. Use a lot of weight to keep them down. We found that stripping them fast to get interest, pulled them up from where the fish were holding. I should have tied with heavier eyes. We ended up tying on a depth charge system to keep the flies low in the water column.


Yeap that'll definitely do! It's sometimes tough chasing them in deep water. If they don't seem active I'll usually switch from a fast retrieve using a bucktail clouser to a slower smoother retrieve with a craft fur clouser. I feel as if the fluctuation of material gets those picky fish going!


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's a pic or two of the bugs that the Fly Shop (Ft. Lauderdale) used to order for Peacocks - bet I've done hundreds of them... basically the same Clouser in both natural and synthetic wings...


I'm liking those synthetic clousers! The durability of those guys go a long way! Very nice color to them also. Might have to tie a few


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

mwrose777 said:


> I got the opportunity to fish for peacock bass in Hawaii on my honeymoon- something I had wanted to do my whole life. We don't have them here in TX (that I know of). I tied this pattern and caught 5 in a half day trip up to 5lbs:
> 
> http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns3.asp?page=32
> 
> The pearl white with no coloring seemed to work best. One of the best experiences of my life. Want to get over to Florida and go after them again.


Come on down during the summer. The Pea's are red hot!


----------



## mwrose777 (Mar 8, 2016)

June 2017 I'll be turning 30, and the plan is to fish my way through Florida, unless I can convince my dad to fly down to South America with me. He doesn't like planes.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Good stuff, guys! - I grew up in SoFL many years ago - long before peacocks - gonna' return to catch some on the fly some day!


----------



## That Skiff Guy (Mar 1, 2017)

Went out this past weekend and caught four all on the same green Clouser. Location was by dolphin mall in Miami.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I rarely fish a fast paced fly for peacocks. That works best for small peacocks. If you want to catch the big boys, heavy flies fished slow, with a quick burst/twitch, then back to slow. You want that jerky darting motion from the heavy fly. If you want to get the even bigger fish, I throw the same heavy fly and do long slow strips, practically dragging the fly across the bottom. I used to catch a ton on Capt Bob's flies. I used to buy them at the Fly Shop, then I started tying my own with heavier eyes when I realized I'd catch more, and larger fish with the fly heavier. These days, I don't even throw a clouser any more. I use a piece of fin racoon or marabou for the tail, then some tarantula for a few turns and some heavy pseudo eyes. I tie it in a few color variations. I call them Cotton Candy (pink/purple with aqua blue fine racoon tail, lime green eyes and thread), Sweet n Low(Pink Marabou tail, with pink/purpe tarantula with lime green eyes and thread) , and Tootsie Roll (orange marabou, orange tarantula with lime green eyes and thread).

I also tie a variation of the same fly in all black for peacocks, as well as tarpon and snook. I use the black fly for peacocks in dirty dingy water and it works extremely well. The black works great in the canals, whereas the bright colored ones work best in the residential lakes. These flies have outfished all the other peacock flies I've used, as they dart quickly, but also push a good amount of water with the tarantula collar. I haven't tied a clouser in years.

Follow me on Snapchat @ Estrada_Art to watch me peacock fishing regularly on the 4wt.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

JakeOnFly said:


> Wow man I didn't know Hawaii had Pea's ! That's pretty awesome!


Yeah...they are stocked in the freshwater lakes there. I believe they are strictly catch n release.

I was out on Oahu last Summer. Spent a day with a guide who worked both salt and fresh. I just couldn't give up time with those big bonefish to chase peacocks.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Follow me on Snapchat @ Estrada_Art to watch me peacock fishing regularly on the 4wt.


4wt????? 
I thought you had something called 5wt chronicles. So it is all a lie?


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot paint it black - you mind putting up a pic?


----------

